# Where we fishin this Thursday?



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm having a brain fart. Can't remember where we're fishing Thursday.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Woodland Lake in Brighton


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks! You gonna make again this week?


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Yep I'll be htere...and Samantha wants to tag along too..soooo...depending on the weather, I'll have my first mate on board lol


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

wont be there this week guys. once this pig roast is over i should have more time to get out fishing.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I might not make it guys...Just got the call, Uncle passed this morn, not yet sure when the services and visitation will be, but I would guess that thursday would be high on the list...I'll keep ya posted


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey guys,

Why don't we just put it off this week. Sounds like most folks have other things going on.

As much as we all joke about it, there are some things more inportant then fishing. Family for sure falls in that catagory.

Best wishes to all.

P.S. Megan and I will be out fishing somewhere, maybe North or South Lake. (easier for us to get to) channel 7.0

Gillgitter


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi. I would like to make one of the Thurs. fishing outing. Can someone give me more imfo. on them. I guess I could do a search. That's what I will do.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

My wife set up a eye doctor appt for today at 3:45 in Livonia.
I have to take her as she can't drive after getting dialated.
Gonna be to hard to get back home, get the boat & get back to Brighton to fish by 6pm.  
This will be the first I missed since we started in April. 
If others want to cancel that's fine, I think Shametamer was going to be there tonite but not the next couple.

Thoughts anyone ????


----------

